
When Will the Tech Bubble Burst? - bennettfeely
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/08/05/opinion/sunday/when-will-the-tech-bubble-burst.html
======
shams93
Keep in mind when the original tech bubble burst in 1999 people were still on
rotary phones. The general impression was that the internet was a fad, that it
was never going to be fast enough to be useful. This was before broadband,
people assumed they been duped and the crummy dialup was the internet. They
had sunk huge money into badly run businesses like Pets.com. Today the only
thing that could destroy the internet as a business platform could be the
ending of net neutraliity. If we see the internet seriously injured as a
platform we then could see an unravelling that would be worse than 2000. Most
of the native apps also rely on the internet to function to do what they do,
snapchat for example cannot work offline at all. If the internet is
sufficiently damaged by the Trump administration you could see a huge
unravelling of value for businesses across the economy.

